# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο του Καποδιστριακού μέσω Awmn

## Sannin

Καλησπέρα,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει δρομολόγηση στα υποδίκτυα του Καποδιστριακού Πανεπιστημίου μέσω του Awmn.

----------


## NetTraptor

Από όσο ξέρω όχι αλλά είμαστε έτυμοι να βοηθήσουμε να γίνει αυτό αν το θέλει και το Καποδιστριακό.

----------


## senius

Ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσουμε κι από μεριάς μας, να γυρίσουμε πιάτα από διάφορους κόμβους για bb link, ώστε να γίνει σωστή και άμεση δρομολόγηση, στο Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο.
Σε αναμονή....

----------


## gas

> Ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσουμε κι από μεριάς μας, να γυρίσουμε πιάτα από διάφορους κόμβους για bb link, ώστε να γίνει σωστή και άμεση δρομολόγηση, στο Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο.
> Σε αναμονή....


+++

----------


## devilman

Εχει στημενα δυο πιατα με feeders στο τμημα πληροφορικης απο οτι θυμάμαι

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι αλλά άμα όλα αυτά δουλεύουν σε συνεργασία μόνο με τους φοιτητές στην ζούλα και για το internetaki.... Οι φοιτητές φεύγουν και οι κόμβοι πέφτουν  ::

----------

